# Berlin klassik 2015-2016 calendar set



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

Special thanks goes out to our photographers & those who came out with their spectacular cars to our 2015 BERLIN KLASSIK photo shoot. The many hours of planning, and preparation culminated into one fantastic day! Without your time, and love for european cars this breath taking photo shoot would not have been possible and definitely not as successful as it was.

We hope everyone who came out enjoyed themselves, we have been overwhelmed by all of the positive feedback from various people already. We looking forward to next year and would like to thank you again for helping to make the Berlin Klassik car show a huge success!


----------

